# NH 575 problem



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

Bought a 08 NH 575 this spring and we had a few dents to pound out but was in good condition. Not sure how the previous owner maintained it think not that great. We noticed no oil in hydro reservoir for the tensioner filled it up. We also made bales a little smaller. That’s allay we have done. We start baking with it made adjustments to make the perfect bale but no matter what we did the bale came out crooked and always on the right side. We tried tightening up the wedges and the right side was all the way in still came out crooked. We are planning to have a NH mechanic come out and look it over. But was wondering if anyone else had the same problem and if so what did u do? We have nice consistent wind rows and I thought maybe the tractor speed was a problem but my father-n-law drives I think at a good speed. I don’t know a lot about balers my father-n-law does but was hoping to fix the problem with out pay the NH mechanic.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

When you made adjustments, did you start with the packer fork adjustments? Did you check the packer fork to plunger timing and the rotor to packer fork timing? How many flakes per bale are you getting? What are you baling?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

In addition to Hitech, check the hay dog springs. Three on top behind the knotter and three below.


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

DSLinc1017 said:


> In addition to Hitech, check the hay dog springs. Three on top behind the knotter and three below.


Yep put in a couple of hay dog springs in mine last year and now bales are as nice as can be. Check Mike10's tips here.

https://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

Hay dog tool link.

https://www.haytalk.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=38874


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

8350HiTech said:


> .
> We bale timothy orchard grass mix. We really didn't do anything yet other than adjust the wedges on the chute and the bale tension. I'll look over the machine this weekend and see if I see anything. Any suggestions on what to start adjusting first?
> 
> When you made adjustments, did you start with the packer fork adjustments? Did you check the packer fork to plunger timing and the rotor to packer fork timing? How many flakes per bale are you getting? What are you baling?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Assuming the timing stuff checks out, packer fork positions. Check your manual.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dogs are critical! All need to work together and should be square and not all worn rounded especially in thin short hay. 
Also packer fork could be taking to big a bite and thus packs more on one side making a banana bale.


----------

